# Simply Accounting by Sage with Parallels Desktop



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi guys,

I'm currently working with two systems at the office. A Acer laptop running XP for Simply Accounting and a iMac Intel for the all the rest.

Is it possible to use Parallels Desktop to run Simply Accounting Sage Pro last version ? I'd like to get rid of the Windows laptop and only use the iMac. I once tried to run SA with Virtual PC but it was incompatible.


----------



## fozy (Jul 18, 2006)

You can run any windows software if you run a virtual XP machine, using either Parallels or Fusion. So as long as your Mac is Intel based you're good to go.


----------



## MacToTheBone (Oct 27, 2006)

Just so you're clear, you have to install a version of Windows OS after Parallels (or VMWare, BootCamp). (I expect XP is the best bet.) For it to be legit, it has to be a licensed copy of Windows which means, technically, you can't use the same one as the one on your old Acer notebook as that registration would have to stay with that machine unless you can uninstall it and restore the laptop to an earlier version. :-(

CM


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

OK thanks for the advices guys but before doing the switch I'd like to ear a comment from someone who currently use the two softwares together on a day to day basis to be sure there's no compatibility problem with it. Also, if I save a Sage file to Excel format will it be possible to open it directly with Excel Mac software under OSX ? Is it possible to do it without having the Excel Windows version installed ?


----------



## MacToTheBone (Oct 27, 2006)

I can't speak to the Simply/Parallels experience as I follow a different path (see forum thread – http://www.ehmac.ca/mac-ipod-help-troubleshooting/36147-accounting-question.html#post655149) but I can say that when you export reports and the like from Simply to Excel you can open them up with Excel for Mac with no loss of formatting/data as long as your Mac version of Excel is relatively current.

You should have no trouble at all. Mac and Win versions of Word and Excel files are interchangeable. (with a caveat for the new versions of Office for Win, e.g. .docx format, for which there are translators or MS Office for Mac 2008)

CM

PS Further to file format issues, which is subject enough for another discussion, Macs don't need filename extensions as Windows does so if you're new to Mac and have trouble transferring documents between platforms, have a chat with a Mac person or read up a bit more on it.


----------



## noelfiliusdei (Mar 21, 2008)

i don't know if sage is similar to spss, but i use spss.. no problems for me  what you need to make sure of is that you have an intel-based mac (that's why virtual pc didn't work).. vmware works like a charm..


----------



## GlassOnion (Mar 22, 2004)

Virtual PC was working well on my PPC but Simply Accounting was incompatible with it.

What are the advantages to use vmware instead of Parallels ?




noelfiliusdei said:


> what you need to make sure of is that you have an intel-based mac (that's why virtual pc didn't work).. vmware works like a charm..


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

I've been using Parallels with Simply on my MacBook Pro for a couple of years with no problems at all :clap:


----------



## smoothswing (Jan 15, 2010)

*Need help please*

Can you please tell me how you installed it. I have installed parallels 5.0 and simply 2009 twice now. It seems to work okay for awhile and then I loose everything. The latest is explorer will not even open up, tells me missing files. Xp is legit as well. Also when it was working could not print chqs as was telling no files existed but they were there, Maybe I am doing something wrong.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

smoothswing said:


> Can you please tell me how you installed it. I have installed parallels 5.0 and simply 2009 twice now. It seems to work okay for awhile and then I loose everything. The latest is explorer will not even open up, tells me missing files. Xp is legit as well. Also when it was working could not print chqs as was telling no files existed but they were there, Maybe I am doing something wrong.


Hey, Parallels promises an authentic Windows experience.   (Sorry, not helpful, but I couldn't resist)

I'm afraid I have no advice to offer. Are you following the install instructions in the manual from Parallels? Is the copy of XP you have, a retail, shrink wrapped copy of Windows XP, service pack 2 or is it a copy that came bundled with a computer? (Often referred to as OEM copies). I've seen a few people have trouble when trying to use OEM copies that come bundled with certain PC's.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Are you shutting down Windows properly (click "Start" -> "Turn off computer", etc)?

I did a physical to virtual conversion of my original XP box more than 2 years ago, imported it into VMware Fusion and have been running there without issue ever since. Your experience is certainly not the norm, even if it is Windows.

FWIW, I also run Simply Accounting, again without issue, under XP running on VMware Fusion, however it is a very old version from 2001 or 2002, I think.


----------



## jtmac (Apr 23, 2003)

For my accounting setup, I use XP SP2 in Parallels 4 running Simply on a MacBook Pro
That combination has run fine for a few years now.
Your issues might be with Parallels 5 running Simply 2009?


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

jtmac said:


> For my accounting setup, I use XP SP2 in Parallels 4 running Simply on a MacBook Pro
> That combination has run fine for a few years now.
> Your issues might be with Parallels 5 running Simply 2009?


I concur with jtmac. I use MYOB under Parallels 4 (XP SP3) on my Intel iMac with no issues. I have V5 but have not installed it until I migrate to Snow Leopard.

Yes you can save anything from Windows to the Desktop and you can open that file with the Mac versions of Excel and Word.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

jtmac said:


> Your issues might be with Parallels 5 running Simply 2009?


If Parallels can run Windows itself, there should be no issue running apps within Windows. Something else is at play here...


----------

